# well...took a hottie out for ice cream and what not...



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

well i took this gorgeous girl out monday night, and was wondering about some female help with this one lol... i know there are a couple good ladies on here that should know what they're talking about









would just like some advice


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

How hot is your "hottie".....get some picture for us.

*Or is she hot enough for you to ........*


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

definitely a goodlookin one (well to me atleast) let me try and find a pic....


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Dont mind 2horny~2fast, what does he know? He is married with kids, lost his game long time ago!!


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

cant get a pic cus my IE is shitting the bed, this comp. is a hunk of sh*t


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Rice & Beanz said:


> Dont mind 2horny~2fast, what does he know? He is married with kids, lost his game long time ago!!


Look who's talking..I'm not a lone on this one. Your avatar explain it all.

Here some funny gif for you Rice.


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> Dont mind 2horny~2fast, what does he know? He is married with kids, lost his game long time ago!!


Look who's talking..I'm not a lone on this one. Your avatar explain it all.

Here some funny gif for you Rice.








[/quote]

OMG


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Did you get the taking her for ice cream from scar face hahaha J/K around man


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

2p thats Rice for sure


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

PIITB


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

What kind of advice are you looking for? What move you should take next?

So


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

She might be your gal but she's everybody's pal.









Things you can do:
Call her and not say anything, just breath deeply into the phone. She'll like that.
Mention to her that her younger sister looks hot for a 14 year old.
Have sex with her mom, best friend, and younger legal sister.
Kick her small little dog she has.
Ask her if she's gained weight since the last time you saw her.
Take her out for dinner adn when the check comes, leave her at the table by herself.
If she says she's independent. Take a nice drive out to the middle of no where and kick her out. Tell her take that back and she needs to depend on a man for the ride home. She'll see that as a sign of a strong man.
Rub her tits, grab her vagina, girls like guys who take control.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

call her and tell her you're touching yourself...

i dunno though man. what kind of help are you lookin for? how to take things further? how not to be awkward?

if you had a good time, and feel she did to, then theres no reason not to call her up and ask her if she wants to knock boots with you...

lol


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Puff said:


> *call her and tell her you're touching yourself...*
> 
> i dunno though man. what kind of help are you lookin for? how to take things further? how not to be awkward?
> 
> ...


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

lmfao, you people made my day









somewhat like advice on maybe possible "hints" if she liked the night or etc... preferably a female to do thru pm's LOL...


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

itstheiceman said:


> somewhat like advice on maybe possible "hints" if she liked the night or etc...


If she has a wet spot on her pants the next time you see her, you're good to go.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

CichlidAddict said:


> somewhat like advice on maybe possible "hints" if she liked the night or etc...


If she has a wet spot on her pants the next time you see her, you're good to go.
[/quote]

Erect nipples too


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

if she's not wearing panties it means she wants the cack!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

If she keeps vaseline in her purse, she wants it in the pooper


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

The only advise I can give you my friend are look for Adam apple. If she have it, drive her to the closest river or lake and throw her/him in there.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> The only advise I can give you my friend are look for Adam apple. If she have it, drive her to the closest river or lake and throw her/him in there.


























You getting banned changed you man, lmao so much funnier now.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

If she looks like a wiry bloke with short hair and a British accent - that's not a hottie, that's Stuart Danger. Get the mace !


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

If your penis is in her mouth, she likes you.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> If her/his penis is in your mouth, she likes you.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

if it sucks...it might not be a hoover!

look for carpet burns on her knees...that will let you know if you should invest in a pair of kneepads for her :rasp:


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

If she look like one of these "girl" you better bring some kneepads, because you will be using it. Not her!
















Pic removed, watch it - Jewez


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> If she look like one of these "girl" you better bring some kneepads, because you will be using it. Not her!
> 
> View attachment 149629
> 
> ...










keep your private collection to yourself man
by the way that bottom one looks like your type 2p


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

I removed your 3rd pic, 2P2F

Watch it, please


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

spit game, and do work! be funny but more on an intellect level. Dont beat around the bush when your asking questions (only if your fubar'd). And to take it to the hole, i like to get them to spend the night, and just telling them you want to cuddle (only works with the right ones), and then when you start grinding, it could or could nto lead to where you want it to go, but hey! ask beans & rice, i be dippin, flippin, grippin leather grain and i got a G ride that i drive hard..............kinda like how i am with my boo.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> If she looks like a wiry bloke with short hair and a British accent - that's not a hottie, that's Stuart Danger. Get the mace !


i've become immune to mace as of late


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

pm sent


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

when she asks a question, cut her off and just say "12 inches"


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

boxer said:


> pm sent


Can you CC me your pm?:laugh:


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> pm sent


Can you CC me your pm?:laugh:
[/quote]
no, but what do you need help on?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

itstheiceman said:


> somewhat like advice on maybe possible "hints" if she liked the night or etc... preferably a female to do thru pm's LOL...


Aww..c'mon. We're all a big family here. You can share with us.

The important thing to do now is to drive up-and-down her street, going past her house very slowly, over-and-over again. Chicks really like that!

Make sure you leave ALOT of notes on her car, too.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

another great "in" is to break into her apartment or house when she's asleep, and wake her up...with a rose of course...or a cleveland steamer


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

fu*ken terrible....i loved the cleveland steamer lol.....

serious advice tho...


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

you want serious advise. here it is the keys to having a woman like

1. when she is talking pay attention and repeat some words she said back to her
2. laugh at her f*cking jokes
3. do at least one gentleman thing ie open door, say she looks pretty, give her your jacket if she is cold.
4. be humble.
5. barry white is your friend when the time is right

now this is very good sdvise but do please do remember woman are the devil in sexy clothes. no man will ever figure them out nor even come close but if you need to do a good date use keys a top


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

joefish219 said:


> you want serious advise. here it is the keys to having a woman like
> 
> 1. when she is talking pay attention and repeat some words she said back to her
> 2. laugh at her f*cking jokes
> ...


ill agree to that.....it would be nice to get some female advice in here tho...she was doing things that slightly caught my attention...

of course i told her she looked amazing etc... took her out, even opened the car/every door we encountered for her lol...
i know its way to early to say this but sheesh, this women has me in a trance, everytime i think of her its like instant butterfly's


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

itstheiceman said:


> er out, even opened the car/every door we encountered for her lol...
> i know its way to early to say this but sheesh, this women has me in a trance, everytime i think of her its like instant butterfly's


that's not good...

here, read this

http://www.panix.com/~piglet/muff-diving.faq


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> er out, even opened the car/every door we encountered for her lol...
> i know its way to early to say this but sheesh, this women has me in a trance, everytime i think of her its like instant butterfly's


that's not good...

here, read this

http://www.panix.com/~piglet/muff-diving.faq
[/quote]

very nice.

i go for the draw the cursive letters it worked since the seventh grade so why not


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

itstheiceman said:


> ill agree to that.....it would be nice to get some female advice in here tho...she was doing things that slightly caught my attention...
> 
> of course i told her she looked amazing etc... took her out, even opened the car/every door we encountered for her lol...
> i know its way to early to say this but sheesh, this women has me in a trance, everytime i think of her its like instant butterfly's


In my experience, the best thing you can do is take her out to Taco Bell for a double-order of Bean Burritos, then take her home.

Nothing turns a girl on like a one-on-one farting contest.

Here's where you go in for the kill:
When you're all out of gas, say something to the effect of "Oh, I just sh*t my pants..." and leave the room.
Then take off your pants and walk back into the room.

She will be instantly seduced!!









You can thank me later


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

If your place have a "drive thru theater" take her there. Grab a blanket, condom, smell good and look good. talk dirty to her, and say "Suck me Beautifu" lol...you will thanks me for it.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> If your place have a "drive thru theater" take her there. Grab a blanket, condom, smell good and look good. talk dirty to her, and say "Suck me Beautifu" lol...you will thanks me for it.


rofl to the max omfg suck me beautiful? lolololoolololololololololol


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> ill agree to that.....it would be nice to get some female advice in here tho...she was doing things that slightly caught my attention...
> 
> of course i told her she looked amazing etc... took her out, even opened the car/every door we encountered for her lol...
> i know its way to early to say this but sheesh, this women has me in a trance, everytime i think of her its like instant butterfly's


In my experience, the best thing you can do is take her out to Taco Bell for a double-order of Bean Burritos, then take her home.

Nothing turns a girl on like a one-on-one farting contest.

Here's where you go in for the kill:
When you're all out of gas, say something to the effect of "Oh, I just sh*t my pants..." and leave the room.
Then take off your pants and walk back into the room.

She will be instantly seduced!!









You can thank me later








[/quote]

This is solid advice. I tried this one out this weekend and It worked like a charm. BTW also grow a moustache. All girls love moustache rides.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> pm sent


Can you CC me your pm?:laugh:
[/quote]
lol what advice was offered, i mean dont you date Fido the "once great"


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> you want serious advise. here it is the keys to having a woman like
> 
> 1. when she is talking pay attention and repeat some words she said back to her
> 2. laugh at her f*cking jokes
> ...


ill agree to that.....it would be nice to get some female advice in here tho...she was doing things that slightly caught my attention...

of course i told her she looked amazing etc... took her out, even opened the car/every door we encountered for her lol...
i know its way to early to say this but sheesh, this women has me in a trance, everytime i think of her its like instant butterfly's
[/quote]

Some good advice here.... I would add:
-Don't be too nice or smoothering.. that's a huge turn off. I get tired of guys I can put in check. I think that is part of the reason why Hyphen and I work out so well compared to my last bf. Hyphen made me work for it.. LOL... unlike my last bf who did and gave every little thing I wanted and it came to the point where this dude was basically my pet.
-Be polite
-Don't carry too much or too little pride.... BE ASSERTIVE. If you want something, DO IT. 
-Call her from time to time. Girls like phone calls.. call her atleast once everyday or other day so she knows you care. But don't call her more than once in a day unless she asks for it. Don't be or sound too needy or desperate.
-Buy her food or you look like a cheap ass. Atleast the first couple of times. If she insists she wants to pay, let her. Her loss for insisting.

Hmm... I guess that's all I could advise for now.. If I think of others.. I'll let ya know. I think Girl's tend to like it when a man is more in control... if that makes any sense. Stand your ground when you have to in a nice way. But never be unfair.

OH! AND BE CONFIDENT! IF YOU'RE WEAK... CHANCES ARE ... YOU'RE WHACK. LOL

GOOD LUCK! tee hee


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

thats what i was looking for lol....apparently i dont even have a chance with this girl (according to my brother, whos a good freind of hers) but you never know, he could be jealous or something.... i just see it i met her one night, got to get her number and took her out the next night. its like right now ive only spoken to her a couple times since then, i would like to do something but im not feeling a vibe


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> thats what i was looking for lol....apparently i dont even have a chance with this girl (according to my brother, whos a good freind of hers) but you never know, he could be jealous or something.... i just see it i met her one night, got to get her number and took her out the next night. its like right now ive only spoken to her a couple times since then, i would like to do something but im not feeling a vibe


The fact that she gave you her number and went out with you tells you she had some interest. Since going out with her, have you spoken to her?

If yes, I say things are going fine and call her once in a while... ask her out again. If she makes some excuse, don't waste your time on her.

If no, don't bother with her. She ain't diggin ya.

And the vibe you're feeling is prolly just paranoia..anxiety... it happens when you like someone.. you think too deeply that you don't grasp reality.

And yeah.. there could be chances your brother is just hatin if she is as fine as she is, but regardless.. be confident. If you're confident in yourself, whats there not to like about you? Fuuck her if she can't see it. Make her see it... show her you don't give a rat's ass if she likes you back or not, you're just looking for a fun companion (?)


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

not looking for a fun companion, looking for a long term deal..even if freindship was worked even more etc...

ive only really spoken to her on msn like once or so, but she stopped by yesterday to go to the gym with my brother and tried to get me to come but meh. ive asked her to come out the past weekend but she said she hasnt seen a freind for a while and shes doing sh*t with her... hmmm


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

I think its kind of weird that she hangs out with your brother too....

So I'm not so sure how to help. How old are all of you?


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

P sent


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh and I said this...

*Fuuck her if she can't see it. Make her see it... show her you don't give a rat's ass if she likes you back or not, you're just looking for a fun companion (?) *

because... I know you like her and all... but you want to always show a girl that win or lose its a friendship you wanted FIRST. I understand the whole long term thing.. but if you chill out.. go with the flow or atleast show her that.. it makes things easier. Do I make sense?

Because needy/whiny boys are whack.... so take things slow.. no smoothering.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> Oh and I said this...
> 
> *Fuuck her if she can't see it. Make her see it... show her you don't give a rat's ass if she likes you back or not, you're just looking for a fun companion (?) *
> 
> ...


yeah you make sense, i know shes only looking for freinds right now because she broke up with her ex bf 2-3 weeks ago...


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

Good stuff.. you should be fine then.. normally break ups can be hard for girls. They don't just jump into the next boat.. yanno?

But from what it sounds like.. you're all good! =P

Good luck!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Dude, the reason you're obsessing about this chick is because she's the only girl on your plate right now, am I right ? Take another chick out for ice cream, it won't hurt..


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

ay ay Jewelz, ya te conosco...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

que ?


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

lmfao....how'd you guess jewelz...i've been pretty busy lately, and this is the only one thats came around...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

itstheiceman said:


> lmfao....how'd you guess jewelz...i've been pretty busy lately, and this is the only one thats came around...


Well, it helps to diversify









Girl's interest in you increases dramatically if you she even suspects that you're dating other girls. Not that you have to be some kind of an STD-spreading manwhore, but as long as you have other options on the back burner, it's always good


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> The only advise I can give you my friend are look for Adam apple. If she have it, drive her to the closest river or lake and throw her/him in there, either that or send him round to my house


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

Jewelz said:


> lmfao....how'd you guess jewelz...i've been pretty busy lately, and this is the only one thats came around...


Well, it helps to diversify









Girl's interest in you increases dramatically if you she even suspects that you're dating other girls. Not that you have to be some kind of an STD-spreading manwhore, but as long as you have other options on the back burner, it's always good
[/quote]

hahaha.. i'll agree with jewelz =P
we always like a challenge! or challenger... =P


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> lmfao....how'd you guess jewelz...i've been pretty busy lately, and this is the only one thats came around...


Well, it helps to diversify









Girl's interest in you increases dramatically if you she even suspects that you're dating other girls. Not that you have to be some kind of an STD-spreading manwhore, but as long as you have other options on the back burner, it's always good
[/quote]

hahaha.. i'll agree with jewelz =P
we always like a challenge! or challenger... =P
[/quote]

It ties into what you were saying about how girls hate guy who smother them and are too needy - if a guy has multiple options and he knows it, he doesn't need to supplicate to any one girl


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

turning down the gym was prob a p*ssy move. now you need to fight your brother to the death to establish dominance!


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

so what happened?
nothin'?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Maybe she's lactose intolerant and the ice cream didn't sit well with her ?


----------



## PinKragon (Dec 28, 2005)

^







sorry but that was kinda funny


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

My Bean Burrito idea worked!









Go Iceman!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

did you asked to pinch her nipples yet?

that should change her mind!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

itstheiceman said:


> Dude, the reason you're obsessing about this chick is because she's the only girl on your plate right now, am I right ? Take another chick out for ice cream, it won't hurt..


Man, there is so much truth to this. See my mental health poll, you basically summed up why Im feeling like shyte. I have no one else on my plate either, and I cant help thinking about the girl I just broke up with. I just gotta get out there.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

This is one of the funniest threads I have read on here. What grade is the original poster in? Freshmen, sophomore??? You absolutely have to be or you are way behind, bud.


----------

